
Bitcoin Mining Uses 7x Less Energy Than Aluminum Mining - bhalina
https://blocklr.com/news/bitcoin-mining-7x-less-energy-aluminum-mining/
======
EmbarrassedFuel
Blatant manipulation of the findings of the study in order to further the aims
of what looks like some kind of crypto-rag. From the abstract of the paper:

“indicating that (with the exception of aluminium) cryptomining consumed more
energy than mineral mining to produce an equivalent market value.”

In reference to the other metals studied. This is neglecting the even more
obvious point that it’s a completely irrelevant comparison, we should compare
to equivalent alternatives!

